# Benutzerpasswort Administrator TIA V13



## Sobek (30 April 2015)

Hallo,
kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen was das Voreingestellte Benutzerpasswort für Administrator ist? 
Projekt wurde im TIA Portal V13 angelegt und das Panel ist ein TP177.

Bitte Danke


----------



## PN/DP (30 April 2015)

vermutlich: 100


----------



## rogseut (2 Mai 2015)

Nein ist nicht mehr 100 hat sich geändert ist nun Administrator. Wobei ich nicht weis ob das nun auch für die tp177 gilt.


----------



## MatMer (15 Dezember 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

gleiche Frage da bekanntes Problem mit Zugriffsversuchen... (konnte jetzt über geänderte Einstellung und neu übertragen gelöst werden), aber wir hätten trotzdem gerne das neue Administrator Password
'Administrator' geht bei mir auch nicht


UPDATE

password ist: administrator

das klein geschriebene a ist der Schlüssel zum Erfolg


----------



## rogseut (15 Dezember 2015)

Ahh okay stimmt die autovervollständigung. Hats groß geschrieben Sry.


----------

